
Ask HN: Does syntax highlighting help users read english? - danschumann
My code editor&#x2F;IDE is awesome and helps my eyes parse code and find errors..<p>Do writing apps need syntax highlighting for verbs, nouns, punctuation, etc, and would this be helpful for english writers&#x2F;readers?
======
luckylion
like [https://english.edward.io/](https://english.edward.io/) ?

~~~
danschumann
cooool.

